# Detector de Relampagos "caseiro"



## Vince (26 Jul 2007 às 14:56)

Um (verdadeiro) meteolouco espanhol não é para brincadeiras. Não lhe chega as estações do costume, já tinha um sismógrafo e agora está ele próprio a montar um sistema de detecção de raios, e vai disponibilizar a informação na Net quando acabar a instalação.

Vai ser interessante seguir os progressos da "engenhoca"...
O site actual dele é este:
http://personales.ya.com/ojaizmeteo/ojaiz/pagina2.htm

O equipamento em questão é este, um Boltek LD-250m. Detecta, localiza e distingue raios positivos/negativos, descargas nuvem-terra e nuvem-nuvem, envia alertas, etc, etc. O preço é na ordem os $800 USD + extras como antena, mapas, etc.

http://www.boltek.com/ld250.htm

E o software é o StormTracker 2000:
http://www.boltek.com/stracker.htm

E aqui umas fotos da instalação dele, ainda não operacional:












via Meteoreds


----------



## bluejay (26 Jul 2007 às 17:03)

*Re: Detector de descargas "caseiro"*

Para quem quiser brincar com um detector DIY

http://www.techlib.com/electronics/lightning.html


----------

